
The source code for Unreal Engine 4 on GitHub - jacklight
https://github.com/muyelian/UnrealEngine-4
======
AdamGibbins
I'm not sure the intention of the code was it for it to be shared on the
public internet in plain view without people paying the $20/month
subscription. This strategy was an awesome move for Epic Games, please don't
make them regret it with stunts like this.

The EULA explicitly says it is forbidden to distribute with non-license
holders:
[https://www.unrealengine.com/eula](https://www.unrealengine.com/eula) See 1b.

~~~
venomsnake
The cat is out of the bag. Anyway I doubt that this was unforeseen by the Epic
team. Somebody was bound to make honest mistake with permissions sooner or
later. You just cannot expect a few thousand licensees to not screw up all of
the time. And once is all that is needed.

Their are lawyered up enough to prevent anyone from profiting from their IP on
the major distribution channels.

~~~
AdamGibbins
Absolutely, but that doesn't make this OK. It looks intentional, the way its
been committed under a single commit etc, Epic would have prevented public
forking.

~~~
tinco
It is intentional. The github user has no other activity, and it's an
involving conscious process to set the Unreal Engine repository to public.

------
seporaitis
Shouldn't this be accessible only to those who paid $20[1]?

[1]: [https://www.unrealengine.com/ue4-on-
github](https://www.unrealengine.com/ue4-on-github)

------
dm2
What prevents someone from creating a game with this and skipping the $20 per
month a 5% of gross revenue?

~~~
venomsnake
Nothing ... go ahead. If you fail - Epic is not going to miss your token
payment. But if you manage to succeed their lawyers will bleed you dry for
much more than the 5% of the revenue. Are you going to take your chances?

~~~
stronglikedan
20 bucks a month over the duration of a development cycle could be pretty
significant. This will basically allow people to develop their game to the
point where success or failure could be predicted, and Epic will miss out on
the development cycle revenues from the failures.

~~~
spyder
"You can cancel your subscription at any time and keep using the engine,
though without monthly updates."

from:
[https://www.unrealengine.com/register](https://www.unrealengine.com/register)

~~~
flipgimble
Even if you cancel your subscription you are obligated by the original
agreement to give Epic a royalty that is %5 of gross revenue.

------
moron4hire
The legalities aside, the little bit of code I've browsed through is
incredibly well written. And very surprised to see their build system being
built in C#. Cool stuff. Almost makes me want to get back into making games.

